
Hitchhiking robot's cross-country trek off to a sluggish start - tim333
http://mashable.com/2015/07/26/hitchbot-massachusetts/
======
tim333
Also their about page [http://m.hitchbot.me/usa/](http://m.hitchbot.me/usa/)

I wonder if robots will take off soon - the AI tech is just about getting
there

